# Too funny- Farm report from an LGD



## Southern by choice (Sep 5, 2018)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10215249332414243


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Sep 5, 2018)

That'll sure make ya chuckle!!.....


----------



## greybeard (Sep 5, 2018)

Which brings up the old question.....exactly how many participants (zombies, mosquitoes, aliens, mongols) does it take to qualify as a horde?


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Sep 5, 2018)

That's awesome!  Cowboy tells me a lot of the same every morning...but usually it's about aliens hovering over the farm looking for creatures to experiment on!   I'm sure glad he's on patrol!


----------



## Mike CHS (Sep 5, 2018)

That was sure worth some smiles.


----------



## kdogg331 (Oct 27, 2018)

OMG


----------



## terrilhb (Nov 20, 2018)

Southern by choice said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10215249332414243


This is so adorable. I loved it. Made me smile and laugh until I started crying.


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Dec 9, 2018)

Omg...had us both laughing, thank you


----------



## Mini Horses (Dec 9, 2018)

Wonderful!!!   I am sure he HEARD something...and scared it off!


----------

